# Netzteil für GTX680 sli



## filius (28. September 2012)

*Netzteil für GTX680 sli*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe aktuell in meinem Rechner ein 630W Netzteil. Da ich meinen Rechner nun aufrüsten will mit 2x gtx680 und Sockel 2011-Mainboard+Prozessor 
meine Frage, ob da mein Netzteil noch ausreicht.

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.

Grüße,
Filius


----------



## cryxom (28. September 2012)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX680 sli*

corsair ax 750w 80 gold +


----------



## katajama (28. September 2012)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX680 sli*

Hallo,

grenzwertig würde ich sagen. Sollte aber reichen.

Ist es ein gutes Markennetzteil ?

Habe mit einer GTX 680 und einem übertaktetem Xeon 3450 (i7 Sockel 1156) mit einer H100 Wakü  + 3 HDD + SSD eine maximale Leistungsaufnahme von knapp 400W.

Mein 500W Bequiet NT hält kurzzeitig eine Last von 550W - sollte aber nicht als dauerlast anliegen.

Hatte vorher 2 GTX 480 (Zotac AMP)  im SLI - da lag die maximallast des Systems bei 700 W, aber die Fermies waren auch sehr Stromhungrig.

Gruß
Katajama


----------



## filius (28. September 2012)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX680 sli*

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.

Wie sieht es denn mit diesem aus? Taugt das was bzw. reicht es aus?

*be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.31 80+ Gold*

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2012)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX680 sli*

Das Dark Power kannst du auch nehmen.


----------



## nikk o. laus (28. September 2012)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX680 sli*

Ist ein feines Stück Technik die 850w-Version ist bei PCGH in den Tests Referenz.


----------



## filius (28. September 2012)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX680 sli*



nikk o. laus schrieb:


> Ist ein feines Stück Technik die 850w-Version ist bei PCGH in den Tests Referenz.



Du meinst das von be quit!? 
Aber die 750W Version müsste reichen, oder?


----------



## Westcoast (28. September 2012)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX680 sli*

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.31 80+ Gold reicht locker aus.

gtx 680= bis zu 200 watt 
gtx 680= bis zu 200 watt
I7 3930K= bis zu 130watt
andere=           70 watt

ca 600 watt unter last.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2012)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX680 sli*



filius schrieb:


> Du meinst das von be quit!?
> Aber die 750W Version müsste reichen, oder?


 
Natürlich reicht das.
 Das 850 Watt Modell ist von Seasonic und das 750 Watt Modell von FSP.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Oktober 2012)

filius schrieb:
			
		

> Danke schon mal für die Antworten.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit diesem aus? Taugt das was bzw. reicht es aus?
> 
> ...



Ja, das Dark Power Pro ist sehr gut.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX680 sli*



filius schrieb:


> ich habe aktuell in meinem Rechner ein 630W Netzteil. Da ich meinen Rechner nun aufrüsten will mit 2x gtx680 und Sockel 2011-Mainboard+Prozessor
> meine Frage, ob da mein Netzteil noch ausreicht.


 
Das kann nicht pauschal beantwortet werden. Wenn es ein be quiet! L8 630W CM ist reicht es, wenn es eins ist, was 630W aufnehmen muss um 400W zu leisten, nein.

Was machst du denn mit dem Rechner?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Oktober 2012)

Welches NT hast du jetzt ?


----------



## filius (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX680 sli*

Aktuell steckt ein Enermax 80 Bronze Plus Netzteil mit 625 W in meinem Rechner. Er ist aber noch nicht umgerüstet.

Nachher werde ich eine Sockel 2011 CPU + 2x GTX 680 im System verbaut haben.

Ich bin eben leicht unsicher ob ich 750W oder (falls ich mal OC mache) ein 850W Netzteil nehmen soll.


----------



## KastenBier (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX680 sli*



filius schrieb:


> Aktuell steckt ein Enermax 80 Bronze Plus Netzteil mit 625 W in meinem Rechner. Er ist aber noch nicht umgerüstet.
> 
> Nachher werde ich eine Sockel 2011 CPU + 2x GTX 680 im System verbaut haben.
> 
> Ich bin eben leicht unsicher ob ich 750W oder (falls ich mal OC mache) ein 850W Netzteil nehmen soll.


 
Ich sehe es mal so, wenn du Geld genug für ein LGA2011 System mit 2 GTX 680 hast, dürfte das Geld doch vermutlich auch für ein 850W Netzteil reichen. Somit bist du auf der absolut sicheren Seite und hast nicht ständig so ein madiges Gefühl im Bauch, dass du nicht vielleicht doch das Größere hättest kaufen sollen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde das DPP10 mit 750 Watt nehmen.

Das reicht.


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX680 sli*



filius schrieb:


> Aktuell steckt ein Enermax 80 Bronze Plus Netzteil mit 625 W in meinem Rechner. Er ist aber noch nicht umgerüstet.
> 
> Nachher werde ich eine Sockel 2011 CPU + 2x GTX 680 im System verbaut haben.
> 
> Ich bin eben leicht unsicher ob ich 750W oder (falls ich mal OC mache) ein 850W Netzteil nehmen soll.


 
750 Watt reicht auch da. Die GTX 680 ist deutlich sparsamer als die GTX 580.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> 750 Watt reicht auch da. Die GTX 680 ist deutlich sparsamer als die GTX 580.



Empfiehlst du auch das Dark Power Pro ?


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX680 sli*



ich888 schrieb:


> Empfiehlst du auch das Dark Power Pro ?


 
Ja wieso auch nicht. Das ist leise, technisch ganz oben und der Preis ist vertretbar für das was du kriegst.
Du kannst auch das Corsair AX 750 kaufen oder das Seasonic X oder eins von Cougar oder Enermax. Enermax ist halt nicht so günstig.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wieso auch nicht. Das ist leise, technisch ganz oben und der Preis ist vertretbar für das was du kriegst.
> Du kannst auch das Corsair AX 750 kaufen oder das Seasonic X oder eins von Cougar oder Enermax. Enermax ist halt nicht so günstig.



Ich wollte nur wissen, was der ,,Fachmann''  so empfiehlt.


----------



## filius (3. Oktober 2012)

So  hab mir jetzt dad   be quit DPP10 mit 750 W geholt. 

Vielen Dank für die Infos.


----------



## PCTom (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX680 sli*

PL = Tt NT 
Hochwertig = Tt NT

die Netzteile von Tt sind sehr gute Produkte und haben eine geringe Ausfallrate auch wenn Tt sie produzieren lässt auf jeden Fall ein Blick wert 

können sich auf jeden Fall mit Be Quiet und anderen Herstellern messen und die Technik ist auf dem neusten Stand 

ok zu spät gerade erst gesehen


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX680 sli*



PCTom schrieb:


> die Netzteile von Tt sind sehr gute Produkte und haben eine geringe Ausfallrate auch wenn Tt sie produzieren lässt auf jeden Fall ein Blick wert
> 
> können sich auf jeden Fall mit Be Quiet und anderen Herstellern messen und die Technik ist auf dem neusten Stand
> 
> ok zu spät gerade erst gesehen


 
Die kommen von CWT. Single Rail Design.


----------



## filius (4. Oktober 2012)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Single-Rail und einem Multi-Rail Netzteil?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Oktober 2012)

filius schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Single-Rail und einem Multi-Rail Netzteil?



Bei Single Rail wird alle Leistung des NT an eine Leitung gegeben.


----------



## filius (4. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Single Rail wird alle Leistung des NT an eine Leitung gegeben.



... und was ist besser bzw. wieso gibt es beides?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Oktober 2012)

filius schrieb:
			
		

> ... und was ist besser bzw. wieso gibt es beides?



Frag mal Treshold.
Er kennt sich mit sowas sehr gut aus.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX680 sli*



filius schrieb:


> ... und was ist besser bzw. wieso gibt es beides?


 
Besser ist eigentlich Multi Rail. Multi Rail ist aber teurer in der Fertigung.
Single Rail ist schlechter abzusichern dafür aber günstiger und es ist leichter effizienter herzustellen.
Wenn du z.B. ein 1000 Watt Netzteil hat das 80 Ampere auf der einen Leitung hat ist es schlichtweg unmöglich sie abzusichern. Denn die Leitung muss ja 80 Ampere liefern können und Kabel schmoren schon bei 50 Ampere durch.
So ein Netzteil würde ich z.B. nicht unbeaufsichtigt laufen lassen.

Aber du kannst damit super schweißen.


----------



## filius (4. Oktober 2012)

... und was ist das be quit DPP 10 mit 750W für eins?


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX680 sli*

Das ist ein Multi Rail Netzteil.


----------

